# parking a la vista



## FDZ

Ciao.
Secondo voi posso tradurre "... vehículo, el cual estaba estacionado en el parking del restaurante, que está a la vista ..."
come

"... l'auto, che si trovava nel posteggio non coperto del ristorante, ..."

Grazie.


----------



## 0scar

_A la vista... (che si vede.../che si può vedere...),_ pero falta contexto_._
_Parking a la vista_ non significa_ parking_ _all'aria aperta_.


----------



## FDZ

Aggiungo il resto della frase

"Hoy, 20 de septiembre, recibí un llamado de la policía. Según ellos mi vehículo, el cual estaba estacionado en el parking del restaurante, que está a la vista, fue robado el año pasado en Brasil.

Grazie per il tuo aiuto.


----------



## ursu-lab

FDZ said:


> Aggiungo il resto della frase
> 
> "Hoy, 20 de septiembre, recibí un llamado de la policía. Según ellos mi vehículo, el cual estaba estacionado en el parking del restaurante, que está a la vista, fue robado el año pasado en Brasil.
> 
> Grazie per il tuo aiuto.



È come dice Oscar. Significa semplicemente che è visibile dall'esterno.


----------



## FDZ

ursu-lab said:


> È come dice Oscar. Significa semplicemente che è visibile dall'esterno.


Quindi è corretto il mio tentativo "parcheggio non coperto"!
Se fosse coperto non si vedrebbe dall'esterno, giusto?


----------



## ursu-lab

Insomma, il succo è quello nel TUO esempio. Però non è che sia la stessa cosa. Un parcheggio potrebbe essere *all'aperto* e non visibile perché, per es., circondato da una fila d'alberi.
Non so, l'espressione "parcheggio *scoperto*" a me fa venire in mente la "piscina (scoperta)".


----------



## Neuromante

Puede estar a la vista, desde un determinado lugar, el ingreso al parking. Incluso si está dentro de un búnker antiatómico, a diez kilómetros de profund¡dad estaría a la vista si se ve el ingreso desde el lugar que interesa (En este caso el restaurante.

Un aparcamiento al abierto, pero situado en la trasera del restaurante y sin ventanas sobre él desde el mismo restaurante, no estaría a la vista (En este contexto), ni aunque tuviera una flecha enorme señalándolo.


----------



## FDZ

Ok. Quindi sarebbe meglio dire in italiano "l'auto era, alla vista di tutti, nel posteggio del ristorante"?

Grazie


----------



## Neuromante

Lo que estaba a la vista era el aparcamiento, no se dice en ningún sitio que lo estuviera el coche. 
Simplemente: Desde el restaurante se puede controlar lo que pasa en el aparcamiento, sobre todo las entradas y salidas. No está oculto a los clientes.


----------



## FDZ

0scar said:


> _A la vista... (che si vede.../che si può vedere...),_ pero falta contexto_._
> _Parking a la vista_ non significa_ parking_ _all'aria aperta_.


 
Avevo scritto 





> posteggio non coperto


 perché in Italia, nel quotidiano palare, i posteggi si definiscono: p. coperto, p. scoperto, p. interrato, p. multipiano, p. pubblico, p. privato, p. pubblico ad uso privato, p. privato ad uso pubblico ... mentre non ho mai sentito parlare di p. all'aria aperta.



ursu-lab said:


> Insomma, il succo è quello nel TUO esempio. Però non è che sia la stessa cosa. Un parcheggio potrebbe essere *all'aperto* e non visibile perché, per es., circondato da una fila d'alberi.
> Non so, l'espressione "parcheggio *scoperto*" a me fa venire in mente la "piscina (scoperta)".


 
Però se un parcheggio è "non coperto" o "scoperto" è visibile. Credo.



Neuromante said:


> Puede estar a la vista, desde un determinado lugar, el ingreso al parking. Incluso si está dentro de un búnker antiatómico, a diez kilómetros de profund¡dad estaría a la vista si se ve el ingreso desde el lugar que interesa (En este caso el restaurante.
> 
> Un aparcamiento al abierto, pero situado en la trasera del restaurante y sin ventanas sobre él desde el mismo restaurante, no estaría a la vista (En este contexto), ni aunque tuviera una flecha enorme señalándolo.


Non capisco questo ragionamento.



Neuromante said:


> Lo que estaba a la vista era el aparcamiento, no se dice en ningún sitio que lo estuviera el coche.
> Simplemente: Desde el restaurante se puede controlar lo que pasa en el aparcamiento, sobre todo las entradas y salidas. No está oculto a los clientes.


 
Non credo di essere in errore dando per scontato che un'auto in un posteggio alla vista, è alla vista anch'essa. Altrimenti, a qule scopo specificare il dettaglio?
Il senso, ovvio, è che se avesse voluto occultare l'auto non l'avrebbe parcheggiata in un'area scoperta lasciando l'auto alla vista di tutti. Invece, essendo in buona fede, la posteggiava in un luogo in cui tutti potevano vederla. 

Tradurrò così "Oggi ... la mia auto, che era nel parcheggio ..., *visibile* a tutti, ..."


----------



## ursu-lab

> Tradurrò così "Oggi ... la mia auto, che era nel parcheggio ..., *visibile* a tutti, ..."


O "perfettamente visibile" o "*in bella vista*".

Quello che voleva dire Neuromante (e Oscar, e pure io) è che, dal punto di vista linguistico, "a la vista" vuol dire semplicemente "visibile", e che anche una macchina parcheggiata in un parcheggio coperto può essere visibile a chi entra nel parcheggio, visto che non è chiusa dentro un box. Ma trattandosi di un parcheggio di un ristorante è al 99,99% uno spiazzo all'aperto adibito a parcheggio.


----------



## Neuromante

Entonces me queda claro:

Todos te estamos diciendo una cosa y tú estás empeñado en otra distinta...
No se trata de un tipo de aparcamiento, que es lo que tú crees. Se trata de una localización. El aparcamiento, con respecto al restaurante, está en un lugar determinado y cumple con una determinada condición por estar en ese lugar. 
Además:
El coche no tiene absolutamente nada que ver, ni con el aparcamiento ni con el restaurante, ni (Ya puestos) con lo que se dice en la frase.

En la frase española lo de "a la vista" relaciona el aparcamiento con la gente del restaurante, nada de coches. Pero claro, si se trata de cambiar un idioma y no de traducir una frase...


----------



## ursu-lab

Neuromante said:


> Lo que estaba a la vista era el aparcamiento, no se dice en ningún sitio que lo estuviera el coche.
> Simplemente:* Desde el restaurante se puede controlar lo que pasa en el aparcamiento,* sobre todo las entradas y salidas. No está oculto a los clientes.



Immagina un ristorante con delle vetrate e dai tavoli puoi vedere le macchine parcheggiate nel cortile.

In bella vista.


----------



## Neuromante

Pero no es imprescindible. Es el aparcamiento el que está a la vista, no su interior, como ya dijiste con lo de los árboles.


----------



## 0scar

FDZ said:


> Ciao.
> Secondo voi posso tradurre "... vehículo, el cual estaba estacionado en el parking del restaurante, que está a la vista ..."
> come


 
¿_Que está a la vista_ de quién o desde que ángulo?
¿A la vista de los parroquianos, del guardia de seguridad, de todos?
¿_Que está a la vista_ desde la calle, desde una ventana, desde un avión, desde todas partes?

¿Él _que está a la vista_ es el parking o el restaurante?

Mi jardín está al descubierto y el único que lo veo soy yo, está a la vista  solo desde la parte de atrás de la casa.


----------



## gatogab

FDZ said:


> "Hoy, 20 de septiembre, recibí un llamado de la policía. Según ellos mi vehículo, el cual estaba estacionado en el parking del restaurante, que está a la vista, fue robado el año pasado en Brasil.


 
Secondo me dovremmo chiedere al poliziotto che fece la chiamata, che caspita voleva dire con _"está a la vista"._
Noi potremmo arrampiccarci per tutti gli specchi o diventare acidi come limonata senza lo zucchero, mentre il pubblico ufficiale crepa dalle risate.

Una piscina coperta può essere in bella vista.
Anche un parcheggio.
A Bari c'è un _'silos'_ che si vede a chilometri di distanza.


----------

